# Custom Retail Juices



## PeterHarris (23/7/14)

hey guys

my wife is really strugling with a weasy chest, at night she struggles to breathe properly and there seems to be alot of mucus/slime build up in her lungs.
she did get some pills and a asmha inhaler from the doc, but we are scared that it might be from vaping.

now i have some PG and VG that i mixed for her, but the current flavors i have is not to her liking and im not too sure on the % flavorings to use when making 100% VG.

so i was wondering if there is a retailer out there who could make 100% VG and 100% PG juice for her.
ideally i would like 60ml of each, so she could really vape on VG for a week or 2 and then PG for a week or two in order to see if her situation improves?

@Oupa can you do something like this?


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> my wife is really strugling with a weasy chest, at night she struggles to breathe properly and there seems to be alot of mucus/slime build up in her lungs.
> she did get some pills and a asmha inhaler from the doc, but we are scared that it might be from vaping.
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about this, I am sure any of our local suppliers would be able to do it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

@Oupa, @Just B and @Mauritz will all do a special order for you @PeterHarris!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (23/7/14)

Sure @PeterHarris , when ordering on our website just put a comment in the comments field when checking out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (23/7/14)

thanks guys - vapeking sorted me with some concentrate that is one of my wife's favorite.

i mixed a 20ml VG batch for her now - the flavour is not as good as VK's, but its probably because its a 100% VG juice. none the less the flavour is still there and still good - now i just need to figure our how to wick her Russian as getting a slight burn taste now because the juice is too thick lol


----------



## Mike (23/7/14)

Add a couple drops of saline - might help some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (23/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> thanks guys - vapeking sorted me with some concentrate that is one of my wife's favorite.
> 
> i mixed a 20ml VG batch for her now - the flavour is not as good as VK's, but its probably because its a 100% VG juice. none the less the flavour is still there and still good - now i just need to figure our how to wick her Russian as getting a slight burn taste now because the juice is too thick lol


You can add some distilled water to the VG to make it wick easier - about 5% usually does it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> thanks guys - vapeking sorted me with some concentrate that is one of my wife's favorite.
> 
> i mixed a 20ml VG batch for her now - the flavour is not as good as VK's, but its probably because its a 100% VG juice. none the less the flavour is still there and still good - now i just need to figure our how to wick her Russian as getting a slight burn taste now because the juice is too thick lol


Just a heads up with mixing. I have found the higher the VG, the more flavour I need. PG needs less flavour and has a greater TH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mauritz (23/7/14)

If it is indeed a severe PG allergy. You might need to check the concentrates that you are using as the vast majority of flavourants are diluted in PG.

Otherwise stick to flavourants that are strong enough to require only 1 or two percentage points. 

Hope your wife's feels better soon.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

